# North Dakota Hunt



## Shoot It Down (Nov 1, 2008)

My family has been going to North dakota for the past 7 years. the first year we went it was incredible. limits by 8 AM every morning. For the past 3 years we can't get JACK. we come home with about 30 birds between 7 guys. Everyone i talk to says they get limits out there no problem. We have hunted around the DL area and this year we hunte 10 miles south of XXXX... We are open to any ideas for next year...we dont like to bring a bout we like to field / pot-hole hunt. Any Suggestions??? NEW STATE?


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Shoot It Down said:


> My family has been going to North dakota for the past 7 years. the first year we went it was incredible. limits by 8 AM every morning. For the past 3 years we can't get JACK. we come home with about 30 birds between 7 guys. Everyone i talk to says they get limits out there no problem. We have hunted around the DL area and this year we hunted 10 miles south of XXXX... We are open to any ideas for next year...we dont like to bring a bout we like to field / pot-hole hunt. Any Suggestions??? NEW STATE?


It really isn't as good as it used to be, I would probably try and get out to a new state like SD. A lot less pressure down there and that is what dictates a lot of bird numbers.


----------



## waterfowladdict (Mar 23, 2008)

North Dakota is a BUTCHFEST!!! LOTS of birds, and LOTS of people.

Nebraska is going to be the next ND.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

how much are you scouting? how long during the day are you hunting? are you staying flexible to move to a new area if your first spots dont pan out?


----------



## Shoot It Down (Nov 1, 2008)

cmon any help!!!! i'm desperate i need to set up the trip for next year..can anyone help me out with an area / time... house? i know this is asking a lot but i dont know where to turn to...


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Put some gas in your truck and drive around like the rest of us. Do some research look at maps. Find where large amounts of water are. Read hunting articles. Buy new gear. If you want the birds bad enough they are here. You think someone is going to come on here and tell you their honey hole? I think you better rethink that.

BEST ADVICE IS TO PUT GAS IN YOUR TRUCK AND DRIVE UNTIL YOU FIND THEM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :withstupid:


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

It's really about timing. I saw tons of duck the first few weekends. Then poof they were gone. In the area I hunting it is unlikely that it was due to pressure because I saw very few hunters in the area. I expect another wave as soon as Canada gets frozen out. Often the mallards and Canada geese hang tough till conditions get really tough up north.

Some will swear that hunting pressure pushes the birds out early and it does to some extent but it is my experience that is the extention of the season (earlier) has contributed. Keep in mind that 20-25 years ago hunting season NEVER started before the first Sat of October. The local birds hung around for 3 maybe 4 weeks if things had not frozen solid meanwhile about the 2nd or 3rd week Canadian birds would start to move through. Now hunting starts around the 20th of September with the youth season. They still tollerate the pressure for 3-4 weeks before bugging out but since the season starts earlier it means they bug out earlier. Meanwhile climatic changes now have allowed us warmer than normal Novembers allowing the birds up north to stay their longer. Essentially we end up with a 3 week gap between local birds and migrators and when those migrators do decide to move we don't have much open water left so they hop over us.

Things were made a bit different this year by moisture conditions. It was pretty dry over most of the state until hunting season started and many areas saw a lot of rain. From day one I saw very few duck on potholes but tons of ducks in the fields, particularly flooded fields where I suspect the spent a majority of their time instead of on the potholes. I found a few areas that traditionally don't hold water but had water and lots of ducks. A lot of these were hard to find low spots in CRP or pastures with tall grass instead of cattails so if you didn't see birds trickle in you wouldn't suspect them. My experience is that such areas are absolute magnets for duck with much more appeal than your ordinary pothole.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

You aren't quite right.I have been hunting waterfowl in ND for the past 45 years.The season has always opened the closest Sat. to Oct. 1.Which means sometimes as early as Sept 27th.

It has only been the last 6-8 years or so that we have had the Resident opener a week earlier than that.


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

Ken,

You recently critized me for complaining about the NR bashing on this site.

Please read the post from shooteminthelips. If the namecalling isn't NR bashing in your view, you shouldn't be a mod on this site.

All the gentleman was doing was asking for help and advice. He doesn't deserve the stupid sign or to be called a meatball, nor do any NR.


----------



## theodore (Nov 3, 2007)

I started hunting in late 70's and opener was always first Sat. in Oct. Not closest. Was frustrating when small water was locked up by second or third weekend.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Colt said:


> Ken,
> 
> You recently critized me for complaining about the NR bashing on this site.
> 
> ...


 You've got a real soft spot for shooteminthelips dont you?


----------



## Shoot It Down (Nov 1, 2008)

thanks for all the help...i'm not looking for a honey hole...that would be nice but i know its not that easy...im lookin for a county


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Colt said:


> Ken,
> 
> You recently critized me for complaining about the NR bashing on this site.
> 
> ...


I did read it.Show me where he said anything about NR hunters???Unless he edited it since he posted it.

I know a lot of residents who could use the same advice.

Since he has been coming here the past 7 years,he should know what it takes to find birds.Anyone who wants to respond can do so by PM.

Not your decision if anyone is a mod on this site.Since there are a number of mods here who didn't see things your way,maybe you are the one who is wrong.So quit trying to make this into somethng it isn't.


----------



## shadow (Mar 5, 2003)

Hey Shoot It down, send me a private message and I will give you some advice. I see that you are from Appleton, I hope Wisconsin as I grew up close to there. I live out in ND near Dl and things are changing very quickly. Less land and water, more people, more headaches enough already. Shoot me a PM and I will send you private e-mail where we can talk. Take care!


----------



## hole in the wall (Aug 20, 2008)

I may not have the ND experience like the rest around here, but it seems to me that you guys need a strong winter snowfall this year to replenish the water supply. Drought, especially in the spring, doesn't make for good waterfowl numbers.

Yes timing, hunter pressure,and the rest have much to do with it. But if the birds aren't there to start off with, then limits will be harder to come by.

Over here in Michigan, our long term water levels are way down. Duck producing areas where I could wade chest deep 10 years ago are now islands. But I also remember the days 30+ years ago when we had a 3 duck/30 day/ 100 point limit, so things now might not be as bad as you think.


----------

